# What is your favorite beverage?



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

feel free to post your responses in addition to taking the poll! unfortunately I can't seem to edit the poll, but when I say "cold tea" I also mean the kind you make from the powder, or bottled drinks like Snapple. and I can't believe I forgot to put fruit juice!

for me, it would either be water or hot tea.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I love strawberry-kiwi juice.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Soda! Mmmm... Dr. Pepper... Sprite.... stuff like that~ xD


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

h2O woot lol


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

1. water
2. hot tea
3. beer


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Strawberry Guava Juice.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

@soya, I can't believe I forgot beer and other alcoholic beverages! I guess I should have thought longer about the poll options :\


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

TAZO "Giant Peach" green tea


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Coffee
Hot tea
Dr. Pepper or Coke
Whiskey


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

fihe said:


> @_soya_, I can't believe I forgot beer and other alcoholic beverages! I guess I should have thought longer about the poll options :\


Well, those who want to vote for such things can vote "other" and then post what that "other" beverage is.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

soya said:


> Well, those who want to vote for such things can vote "other" and then post what that "other" beverage is.


Yes, but then a lot of people would be voting "other". I could have made the poll better but I can't edit it!


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

work with what you've got, then ;P


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

tart cherry juice
coffee
beer


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Coffee. My day can't start without it. Next; Samuel Adams beer (most flavors, not all) or Shiner Bock. And a close 3rd; what comes out of my juicer. I put in cranberries, carrots, celery, apples & whatever else I have on hand. Delicious! The stuff left behind is good for baking in muffins. But sometimes it needs....more cowbell!! :tongue:


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

Milk, water, beer, snapple...


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

I put soda. I'm probably one of the three people in the world that like it, but I love Fresca. Aside from that, if it has caffeine, it is my friend. Except energy drinks.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Aqualung said:


> what comes out of my juicer. I put in cranberries, carrots, celery, apples & whatever else I have on hand. Delicious!


Nice. I love my juicer, too. I like that I can put lettuce in there if I have some left over from making salads and the other flavors totally mask it. I've put cucumber, spinach, celery, all kinds of things in there. I know a guy who did "dinner smoothies" with garlic, spinach, tomato...now that was a bit too much for me...



ibage said:


> I put soda. I'm probably one of the three people in the world that like it, but I love Fresca.


I'm totally a Fresca fan. Grapefruit soda is awesome. Squirt is p good too, most people I know who drink it only use it as a mixer for alcohol :/ They don't appreciate the grapefruit enough!

My favorite soda personally is ginger ale, though.



telepariah said:


> tart cherry juice


Yes. so good.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Ah, this was a tough choice, because coffee, energy drinks, and tea (both iced and hot) are equally as good in my opinion. But I selected coffee since I could never make it through a morning without sipping my comfortingly warm caffeine source.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Lemonade is the best beverage of all time. Especially when frozen.


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

Water. 
Its natural and simple. Everyday, I swallow a gajillion of those polar molecules. Its great.


----------



## lins (Sep 22, 2012)

At least one gallon of water every day! Plus Ginger Tea and Protein Shakes


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Other: Beer.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd have to pick the Oreo cookie frappuccino from Starbucks.


----------



## UsingMyName (Jan 11, 2010)

water. I live by myself and I can finish 2 pitchers after 4 hours.

*omg, I'm an elephant.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Hot tea or...








Melon Soda. Delicious greenness.


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm addicted to coffee, but I only drink it for the effects, not the taste, so my average coffee consists of three teaspoons of coffee, and five of sugar.


----------



## bsrk1 (Jul 18, 2012)

mhmmm beer.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Gin & Tonic. 

I was having one before stumbling upon this thread coincidentally.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Where's beer?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Where's beer?


That's what I asked. Sam Adams Octoberfest is out, YUM!


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

the 3 w's:

Water, Wine and Whiskey.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

EGGNOG! I'm literally addicted to eggnog! If they're not in season- homemade!


----------



## Michael Nihil (Sep 21, 2012)

Johnnie Walker black label with coke.


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

Chocolate milk
white russian
energy drinks


----------



## chanting (Sep 18, 2012)

Totally didn't think of water and voted on what I wanted right now - coffee, haha.

I'll write my preferences here:

1) water
2) coffee/tea
3) juice
4) soda/beer/wine/others


----------



## incredibl_shrinkingman (Oct 23, 2011)

Coffee, Tea or Me!? (haha). I forget what movie that line was from!? Speaking of Coffee, I'm in LOVE w/ my Kerig!! And for a cold beverage, i like Snapple Peach Tea! ;-)


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

ZOMG and I love coconuts, everything about coconuts.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

incredibl_shrinkingman said:


> Coffee, Tea or Me!? (haha). I forget what movie that line was from!? Speaking of Coffee, I'm in LOVE w/ my Kerig!! And for a cold beverage, i like Snapple Peach Tea! ;-)


I love snapple peach tea. I second that. SECOND THAT.


----------



## incredibl_shrinkingman (Oct 23, 2011)

christicake said:


> I love snapple peach tea. I second that. SECOND THAT.


Wow - How cool is that! Another fellow Peach Tea Lover! ;-) And I'm so loving your screen name! It's sounds like something that would go great w/a *smiles* Peach Tea! (haha).


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

lol, so many alcoholic beverages. I don't drink that much but I do love me some Malibu Bay Breeze


----------

